# Nano Reef Tank



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

How much would you expect to pay to make a completely new nano reef tank  Including the coral etc, thanks.

They look so awesome, I would love to have one in my room. The only tank I have is like a 2f x 1f so will I just buy a new one or will that be fine?  : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Malky said:


> How much would you expect to pay to make a completely new nano reef tank  Including the coral etc, thanks.
> 
> They look so awesome, I would love to have one in my room. The only tank I have is like a 2f x 1f so will I just buy a new one or will that be fine?  : victory:



you can make a reef tank as small or as big as you like... the smaller the volume the harder it is though.

P.M me with all the stuff you want and may be able to get you a good price.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

go here everyone is really helpful and i'm sure u'll find all the info u need UltimateReef.com : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

you can get an orca which has all the equipment just and sundries i.e salt and hydrometer, temp thingy. for about £150 it';s 58 litres as well. 

corals etc will be (depending on how many you have ) about £100-£200 including fish


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

My 10g nano reef cost £170 to set up, and about £400 over the years. Not much you can keep in them though.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is a "red sea max" 13o litre, all kit included and it has cost me £1000 so far the only thing mising is livestock :whistling2:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

i was thinking the exact same question, but for a 10g-15g nano

i heard the orca's arnt that good for some reason, lighting or pump or somthing.



Gecko_man said:


> My 10g nano reef cost £170 to set up, and about £400 over the years. Not much you can keep in them though.


how come it has cost you £400 over the years!?

really like a marine tank but might cross it off my list at that sort of money.

are they worth it?

-cheers ash


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

if the thought of spending £400 over a couple of years worries you then i would steer clear of marines totally, that i would say is a very small figure when you take into account running costs, stocking and consumables


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I spent a small fortune on Marine Fish and Corals but just couldn't get it right. I started off well got the living rock in left it for about two months with no fish. I bought T5 lighting a skimmer the lot. It was always something, Calcium to low, Magnesium to high a Mantis Shrimp in my rock well he put pay to £100 worth of fish and the Corals just died.
I took the remaining fish back, I stuck at it for a year and well I must have lost about £500. 
I don't suggest anybody goes into this thinking its easy and if you haven't got much spare cash you wont have any after.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

treeboa said:


> if the thought of spending £400 over a couple of years worries you then i would steer clear of marines totally, that i would say is a very small figure when you take into account running costs, stocking and consumables


Yeh!! Thats what in was gonna say! Haha.. seriously, £400 is a really good amount!


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Stoke Lad said:


> i was thinking the exact same question, but for a 10g-15g nano
> 
> i heard the orca's arnt that good for some reason, lighting or pump or somthing.
> 
> ...


The last question is the easiest to answer.

Do _you_ think its worth it? It will be you putting the cash (lots) in and the time (even more).

There is no more beautiful setup for fish than a well planned and mature marine tank.

As to the Orca's...i have read that they are very good. The thing to remember about the "all in ones" is they they tend to be built to a budget, barely any of them are actually suitable in their original condition.

You will almost certainly need to uprate the powerhead (flow is king in marines), are there are whole threads devoted to modifying the various makes of nano to the required specifications.

Not that any of the above is complicated (generally..lol).


General rules of thumb to conisider...

Bigger is better. More water volume=more stable conditions (things can go badly wrong in nanos very quickly).

Expect to pay lots of money...the set up may be cheap (ish), but assuming that you are buying the R/O water then expect to pay about 10p per litre. The salt mix isn't overly cheap.

All these little costs build up.

On the plus side, many corals don't need the expensive metal halide lights... so you can have corals relatively cheaply. Fish permitting.


----------

